# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा >  चुटकुलों में पत्नी का भयावह चित्रण क्यों?: एक ज्योतिषीय विश्लेषण

## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

प्रायः चुटकुले 'चुटकुला-लेखन' के नियमानुसार लिखे जाते हैं। उन नियमों के बारे में इस सूत्र में बिल्कुल नहीं बताया जाएगा, क्योंकि यह सूत्र ज्योतिषीय विश्लेषण पर आधारित है। यदि पाठकगण यह सोचते हों कि इस बारे में भविष्य में किसी दूसरे सूत्र में बताया जाएगा, तो वो भी नहीं बताया जाएगा, क्योंकि समयाभाव के कारण हम अपनी कार्यप्रणाली में परिवर्तन कर रहे हैं। समयाभाव के कारण हमने ज्ञान लेना और ज्ञान बाँटना तक एकदम बन्द कर दिया है। समयाभाव के कारण ही हमने पुस्तकों से लेकर समाचार-पत्र तक पढ़ना बन्द कर दिया है, क्योंकि अब हमें और अधिक ज्ञान की ज़रूरत नहीं रही। अब आते हैं इस सूत्र के विषय पर।

----------


## superidiotonline

प्रायः चुटक़ुलों में पत्नी का भयावह चित्रण करके पाठकों को हँसाया जाता है। उदाहरण के लिए प्रस्तुत करते हैं इसी मंच से लिए गए कुछ चुटकुले-

----------


## superidiotonline

> Baba Saxidas Se Unke Ek Bhakt Ne Puchha.
> 
> Bhakt: Baba Ji, Aadmi Shaadi Kyun Karta Hai?
> 
> Baba Ne Muskurate Hue Bada Pyara Sa Jawab Diya.
> 
> Baba Ji: Taki Wo Marne Ke Baad Agar Swarg Jaye To Achha Feel Kare, Aur Agar Nark Jaye To Ghar Jaisa Feel Kare.


बाबा सेक्सीदास से उनके एक भक्त ने पूछा-

भक्त : बाबा जी, आदमी शादी क्यों करता है?

बाबा जी ने मुस्कुराते हुए प्यारा सा जवाब दिया-

बाबा जी : ताकि वो मरने के बाद अगर स्वर्ग जाए तो अच्छा फील करे, और अगर नर्क जाए तो घर जैसा फील करे!

----------


## superidiotonline

> Teja being romantic to his wife.
> 
> One day God tested me, erased all my memory and asked 'Do you remember anyone now?'
> 
> I told Him your name and He replied, 'I am sorry. Some viruses cannot be formatted!'


तेजा अपनी पत्नी से रोमांटिक होते हुए-

एक दिन भगवान ने मेरी परीक्षा ली, मेरी सारी याददाश्त मिटा दी और पूछा, 'अब तुम्हें क्या कोई याद है?'

मैंने उससे तुम्हारा नाम बताया और उसने जवाब दिया, 'मुझे खेद है। कुछ वायरस फार्मेट नहीं किए जा सकते!'

----------


## superidiotonline

> A wife complains to her husband: Just look at that couple down the road, how lovely they are. He keeps holding her hand, kissing her, holding the door for her. Why can't you do the same?
> 
> The husband: Are you mad? I barely know the woman!


एक पत्नी अपने पति से शिकायत करती है : ज़रा सड़क पर उस जोड़े को तो देखो। कितने प्यारे हैं वो। वह उसका हाथ पकड़े रहता है, चुम्मा देता रहता है, उसके लिए दरवाज़ा खोले रहता है। तुम वही काम क्यों नहीं कर सकते?

पति : पागल हो गई हो? मैं उस औरत को बिल्कुल नहीं जानता!

----------


## superidiotonline

> When your wife keeps her head on your chest and slowly asks, 'Dear, do you have any women in your life other than me?'
> 
> Remember your answer is not important at this time, what is important is your heartbeat.
> 
> Keep your heart in control, Don't panic. It's just your biometric test!


जब आपकी पत्नी अपना सिर आपके सीने पर रखकर धीरे से पूछे, 'प्रिये, क्या तुम्हारी ज़िन्दगी में मेरे अलावा दूसरी लड़की भी है?'

तो याद रखें- इस वक्त आपका जवाब उतना महत्वपूर्ण नहीं है जितना कि आपके दिल की धड़कनें।

अपने दिल को काबू में रखिए। परेशान न हों। यह सिर्फ़ आपका बायोमैट्रिक टेस्ट है!
-------------------------------
टिप्पणी: वैसे हमें यह चुटकुला एकदम फर्जी प्रतीत होता है या फिर इस चुटकुले को किसी अनाड़ी ने लिखा है। हमने इस चुटकुले की सत्यता के परीक्षण के लिए कुछ खास लोगों से इसका जिक्र किया तो उन्होंने बताया कि बेचारी पत्नी या प्रेमिका को इतना वक्त कहाँ मिल पाता है कि वह कायदे से दिल की धड़कनों को सुनकर उनका बायोमैट्रिक टेस्ट ले सके, क्योंकि इतनी नज़दीकी मिलने पर वे या तो तत्काल मुँह से मुँह सटा देते हैं या फिर हिमालय पर्वत की घाटी में अपना हाथ फँसा बैठते हैं!

----------


## superidiotonline

> Question: Who is better? Wife or sister?
> 
> Heart touching award winning answer:
> 
> Wife's sister.


प्रश्न : कौन बेहतर होता है? पत्नी या बहन?

दिल को छू लेने वाला इनामी जवाब : पत्नी की बहन।

----------


## superidiotonline

> Husband SMS His Wife: Hi, What You Doing Darling?
> 
> Wife: I am Dying.
> 
> Husband Jumps With Joy But Types: Oh My Dear, How Can I Live Without You?
> 
> Wife: You Idiot.. I am Dying My Hair.
> 
> Husband: Bloody English!


पति अपनी पत्नी को एस०एम०एस० भेजता है: हाय.. क्या कर रही हो, डार्लिंग।

पत्नी: मैं मरने जा रही हूँ!

पति खुशी से उछल पड़ता है, किन्तु टाइप करता है: मरने? क्यों क्या हुआ, प्रिये? तुम्हारे बिना मैं कैसे ज़िन्दा रहूँगा?

पत्नी: (क्रोधपूर्वक) अरे मूर्ख.. मरने में मेरा मायका है! भूल गए क्या?

पति: ब्लडी हिन्दी!


----------------------------
टिप्पणी: पाठक बड़ी बेसब्री के साथ इस चुटकुले का हिन्दी अनुवाद होने की प्रतीक्षा कर रहे होंगे, क्योंकि इसका अनुवाद करना उन्हें बड़ा मुश्किल लगा होगा।

----------


## superidiotonline

> Wife : I think....
> 
> Husband : Exactly!
> 
> Wife : But I haven't said anything yet!
> 
> Husband : Doesn't matter. You are RIGHT!
> 
> Happy International Peace Day!


पत्नी: मैं सोचती हूँ....

पति: बिल्कुल सही सोचा तुमने।

पत्नी: मगर अभी तो मैंने कुछ कहा ही नहीं!

पति: कोई बात नहीं। तुम एकदम सही हो!

विश्व शान्ति दिवस की बधाई हो!

----------


## superidiotonline

> A cockroachs last words to a man who wanted to kill it:
> 
> Go ahead and kill me, you coward! You Are just jealous because I can scare your wife and you can not!!


एक तिलचट्टे के उस व्यक्ति से अन्तिम शब्द जो उसे मारना चाहता था:

आगे बढ़ और मार दे मुझे, कायर बुजदिल! तुम मुझसे सिर्फ़ इसलिए जलते हो, क्योंकि मैं तुम्हारी बीबी को डरा सकता हूँ, तुम नहीं!!

----------


## superidiotonline

तो इस प्रकार पति-पत्नी के तमाम चुटकुले पत्नी के भयावह चित्रण के प्रस्तुतीकरण पर ही आधारित होते हैं। प्रायः इन चुटकुलों में पत्नी को नकारात्मक और प्रेमिका को सकारात्मक स्वरूप में प्रस्तुत किया जाता है। चुटकुले हँसाने के लिए लिखे जाते हैं। अतः चुटकुले लिखने की विधा भी हास्य-व्यंग्य लेखन के ही समान होती है। *'जब किसी व्यक्ति या समुदाय की भावनाओं को आहत किया जाता है तो हास्य-व्यंग्य प्रस्फुटित होता है'* और यही हास्य-व्यंग्य लेखन का सामान्य नियम है। सामान्य नियम हमने इसलिए कहा, क्योंकि इस नियम के कई अपवाद हैं और यह नियम हर स्थान पर एक समान रूप से लागू नहीं होता। संक्षेप में- *'यह नियम देश, काल, समय और समाज की तत्कालीन सामयिक मानसिकता से बँधा हुआ है।'* इस बात को एक उदाहरण द्वारा अच्छी तरह से समझा जा सकता है। *दक्षिण अमेरिका के उत्तर में स्थित देश कोलंबिया गणराज्य के काली शहर में महिलाओं को शादी के बाद पहली बार अपने पति के साथ यौन सम्बन्ध अपनी माँ की उपस्थिति में बनाने पड़ते हैं। ऐसा नहीं करने पर परिजन दूल्हे के विरुद्ध केस दर्ज कर सकते हैं।* यह प्रथा काली शहर को छोड़कर बाकी दुनिया के लोगों के लिए निःसन्देह हँसने योग्य है, क्योंकि बाकी दुनिया के लोग पत्नी की माँ की उपस्थिति में सुहागरात नहीं मनाते। पत्नी की माँ की उपस्थिति में यौन-सम्बन्ध बनाना बाकी दुनिया के लोगों को बेहद कठिन और शर्मनाक कार्य लगता है। इसीलिए काली शहर की यह प्रथा उन्हें बड़ी अटपटी और अनोखी लगती है जिसके कारण वे हँसते हैं। काली शहर की इस प्रथा पर जितने भी चुटकुले लिखे जाएँगे, बाकी दुनिया के लोग ज़रूर हँसेंगे, किन्तु चिन्तनीय विषय यह है कि क्या काली शहर के लोगों को भी इन चुटकुलों द्वारा हँसाया जा सकता है? उत्तर है- नहीं। ऐसा इसलिए कि काली शहर के लोगों के लिए पत्नी की माँ की उपस्थिति में यौन-सम्बन्ध बनाना बेहद आसान और शिष्ट कार्य लगता है, क्योंकि यह उनकी प्रथा है। काली शहर के लोगों के लिए विवाहोपरान्त की जाने वाली यह एक सामान्य प्रथा है। अतः उन्हें अशिष्ट तो तब लगेगा जब पत्नी की माँ मौजूद न हो! काली शहर के लोगों के लिए सुहागरात के समय किसी कारणवश पत्नी की माँ उपस्थित होने से इंकार कर दे तो यह कृत्य वर पक्ष की इज्जत और मान-मर्यादा का सवाल है। इसके लिए बहुत बड़ा हंगामा भी खड़ा हो सकता है। कल्पना कीजिए- पत्नी की माँ मर चुकी है जिसके कारण वह सुहागरात के समय उपस्थित नहीं हो सकती। काली शहर के लोगों के लिए क्या यह हँसने का परिदृश्य (Scenario) है? बिल्कुल नहीं। यह तो उनके लिए शोकग्रस्त होकर रोने-धोने का बेहद भावनात्मक परिदृश्य है! हाँ, काली शहर के लोग उन चुटकुलों पर अवश्य हँसेंगे जब कोई पत्नी की माँ की प्रतीक्षा किए बगैर जल्दीबाजी में सुहागरात मनाने के लिए उद्यत हो जाए। अतः बिना किसी सन्देह के यह नियम स्पष्ट हुआ कि *'जब किसी व्यक्ति या समुदाय की भावनाओं को आहत किया जाता है तो हास्य-व्यंग्य प्रस्फुटित होता है' और 'यह नियम देश, काल, समय और समाज की तत्कालीन सामयिक मानसिकता से बँधा हुआ है।'*

----------

